# Eclipse CD7200 MKii



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bringing it back up


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

5hrs left bump!!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

It should jump up pretty fast last few minutes..

GL


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Curious to see how much this goes for. Any opinions/warnings on this unit? I have one coming in the mail and am either going to use it or pass it on.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

they are excellent unit's some like it better than the DRZ, last few months these have sold for $470+ used, Chef's is a bit nicer with original box and all. We shall see.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

DAT said:


> they are excellent unit's some like it better than the DRZ, last few months these have sold for $470+ used, Chef's is a bit nicer with original box and all. We shall see.


Nice endorsement. I keep reading the complaints about the screen and potential noise issues. I want a DRZ but I'm hoping this will satisfy me for a little while. I'm really looking forward to the features of this unit like BT, usb and potential SQ increases from my 9815.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

DAT said:


> last few months these have sold for $470 used



Where


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

trojan fan said:


> Where


Here 

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

FartinInTheTub said:


> Here
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices



He was talking more than one

good luck with your sale


----------

